# Today I witnessed a mother feeding her 1-YEAR-OLD McDonalds



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

So me and my mom, sis, and DD went out to this great restaurant today called The Olive Branch. I think it is middle eastern? Hummus, falafel, babaganoush, etc. Either way the food is so fresh and healthful I always leave feeling nourished.

There was another family there with a 1-year-old baby. Of course the babes were making eyes at each other so we said hello, etc. We ordered our meal, and I nursed DD, giving her small tastes of hummus







: I look over, and there is a Happy Meal bag on the table- the family was eating this array of wonderful healthy food, and feeding their baby AN F'ING MCDONALD'S CHEESEBURGER!

WTF??????? A 1-year old! It wasn't like a 5-year old who begged and begged (although this 1-year old will become that 5-year old I'm sure) Is that the saddest sickest thing you ever heard??????? WHY oh why wouldn't you just give your baby some of what you are eating? Or at least a jar of babyfood! I was sooo disgusted.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

WTF indeed!!

especially when everyone else is eating fresh/wholesome stuff....







:


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG, I figured that they were IN McDonald's, which would have been bad enough!!

I never, EVER leave the house without a jar of baby food. My son doesn't eat jarred food normally, but I have yet to figure out a safe way to bring a meal from home in a way that guarantees it will still be good....

I love fast food, and even though I make a real effort to eat healthily now, there are still times when I relapse, but I would NEVER give that crap to my son! I usually try to eat somewhere that has food that I CAN give to him, though...

What on EARTH has given people the idea that McDonald's is "kids' food"??


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Is that the saddest sickest thing you ever heard???????

No, not really. We try to eat as healthfully as possible, but there are far worse things in this world than feeding a toddler junk food. It doesn't exactly thrill me, but even my toddler who eats all organic at home has had his fair share of fast food while we're out.


----------



## Kwgrlup (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi* 
No, not really. We try to eat as healthfully as possible, but there are far worse things in this world than feeding a toddler junk food. It doesn't exactly thrill me, but even my toddler who eats all organic at home has had his fair share of fast food while we're out.

I agree with Wabi there are much worse things that little baby could expereince. If that is the worse the parents are doing, then I think they are doing a darn good job..







. We eat decently at home, but do occasionally eat fast food while out and about. I figure my kids nurse/nursed 4.5+ years, a little fast food is not going to hurt them..







.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe the "saddest, sickest" part was an over-exaggeration, but the part that bugged me, I guess, was that they were out at a great restaurant, and brought the baby the McDonald's. It would have maybe been different if the whole family stopped to get fast food, IMO.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

i don't think it's the saddest, sickest thing i've heard. i think it's silly to take mcdonald's into a lovely middle eastern restaurant (both my kids love middle eastern food). but... i've given my one year old some wee bites of mcd's cheeseburger. BURN ME AT THE STAKE NOW. he just wants what big sister wants, ya know?


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

feeding babies junk food is all too common where I live as well.

When ds was not even a year old, people were offering him CANDY.
Even my FIL, gave him mountain dew before a year when he watched him for 15 minutes at the mall while dh and I ran into a store.

Funny thing, ds used to love hummus at that age, now I cant get it near him


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

I fed my 15mo McD's a couple weeks ago, but is was the yogurt parfait, never a Crappy Meal.


----------



## Kwgrlup (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Maybe the "saddest, sickest" part was an over-exaggeration, but the part that bugged me, I guess, was that they were out at a great restaurant, and brought the baby the McDonald's. It would have maybe been different if the whole family stopped to get fast food, IMO.

That I can agree with...







. My babies eat whatever I eat, does not make sense to bring them a meal of their own. Plus, it is just easier...







.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

We've been in a situation before where we went to a restaurant then realized that dd couldn't eat the food (severe food allergies), or we knew beforehand that she wouldn't be able to and brought her something else to eat. Maybe the baby has allergies.

We recently went to the same type of restaurant and she was only able to eat it because they only used tree nuts and not peanuts.

Just a thought.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I would disgust you then. My 14 month old has had a part of a cheeseburger and some french fries from McDonalds but you know what? I'm a DAMN good mom! I would hate for someone to think that it is sick and disgusting that my son has ate something others choose not to feed their children. If you saw me when I was there and you judged me, you would be getting a poor judgement because that was the first time he ate that...and the last time in a long time.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

1 or 2 MONTH old I saw "eating" broccoli cheese soup at the mall a few weeks ago


----------



## Imvishta (Nov 6, 2006)

For the OP, you MUST see this ad campaign!
Here's the original link: http://www.gewista.at/relaunch/www/p...w=vergroessern I'm not sure if it's FOR McDonald's (appears to be) or against. The translation is roughly, "Nice Try Mommy."


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Unfortunatly I've seen a lot of stuff like this. Every time I see one of my out-of-town friends che complains that her daughter will eat nothing but french frie, chicken nuggets, and cheese. She s truely amaze that my taughter can and will try any kind of food.
The thing is, she was that mom: going out to restaurants and bringing chicken nuggest for her child who, at that age, would have been more than happy to try what her mama as eating. Fixing her one year old frozen french fries with dinner because she just assumed that a toddler does not eat salad.








Now she has a six year old who whines and moans for fast food at every single meal and snack of the day. her mom wats her to eat, and always gives in. Sigh.

Interestingly enough, when we lived in the same town and would have hthis little girl over to baysit her, she would ea most of whatever dinner we served. We'd get a five-minute whine for fast food, but since she knows we don't have any frozed fries or chicken nuggets in the house, she would always tuck right into her dinner after a few minutes, smiling and happy.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

My parents fed us pretty healthy growing up..but we did have fast food occasionally and I don't feel I suffered TOO much from it hehe.

But what made DH and I just absolutely dumbfounded was at the mall once we saw a 6 year old kid literally spilling out of his chair...had to be around 150 lbs at under 4 ft tall. Sad, #1. Then just after we spotted him is mother came over with "lunch" (I'd say...a death sentence): a DOUBLE Bacon Six-Dollar Burger supersized meal complete with fries and a soda from Carls Jr (for those of you who don't have a Carls Jr around to have a reference point of how big a burger that its...it's like almost a full pound of meat). We just sat frozen...couldn't decide on being sick, crying or calling CPS.

*sigh*. For all of the technological advances that have helped us...processing gmo food into non-food products and aggresively marketing them have come as a result.


----------



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

None of this surprises me...I think sometimes parents are simply uneducated about what is acutally healthy.

I am also in the camp of moderation though...my children eat healthy with me but do have the occasional (frequent lately with the holidays) sweets, junk food, etc. usually with dad!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

At least the baby was fed. The thought that crossed my mind was that thread where the neighbour isn't feeding her kids and is leaving them alone with older siblings for days while she parties. Obesity is bad, but drugs and neglect are probably worse. I can see your concern though. Maybe the kid will grow up to be repulsed by the stuff eventually and make choices on their own.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I do think it was striking and sad that they were in such a healthful restaurant, and brought with them such crap to feed the most sensitive member of their family. Although I agree with the PPs, though, who say that "sickest, saddest" is a little extreme, I do understand the sad irony.

Amila, where oh where is this restaurant? I'm up your way regularly, and am always up for some good falafel!


----------



## phoenixrisen (Oct 24, 2005)

Ouch.
We're a pretty healthy family in regards to eating (lots of organic, few sugars and sat. fats, etc). I had all these ideas on how I would feed my dd before she was born. It hasn't gone that way thanks to a long battle with reflux and food aversions and texture issues. It is heartbreaking, frightening, and frustrating she won't eat like the rest of us despite my very best efforts every single day. It is a constant battle to get her to eat a food that usually has little nutritional value and wouldn't even come through my front door if it wasn't on her list of the few foods she will actually eat.
If dd was with me at that restaurant I would be offering her, and praying she would eat, the healthy foods, but when she refused, a part of me would be relieved and *thrilled* to watch her down a McDonalds hamburger.
I guess you would be disgusted at me.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Yikes, I am sorry to the mommas I offended- food allergies and stuff like that did not even cross my mind. I guess I just assumed the mom grabbed the McDonald's because she thought it was "kid food" and that her DS wouldn't like the healthy food so why even bother. In no way did I mean to offend anyone or say that there are not those days where we give our kids junk- I am sure there will be a day where I will do it too- I just thought, in my limited thinking that day, that what that momma was doing was wrong, but heck I don't know her situation so I guess I shouldn't judge.








Amy


----------



## elizaveta (Jul 1, 2005)

One time I went to a huge new mall in Dubai (United Arab Emirates) that had an indoor skiing place and they had a huge glass wall so you could watch people ski and sit in the cafe. We were there with dd and there was a Saudi tourist couple next to our table. They had a maid with them feeding their baby, who literly had to be 6 months maximum. He couldn't even sit up on his own! The maid was force feeding him CREME CARAMEL. SERIOUSLY! I wanted to say something so bad, but I was too chicken.









I have given my dd french fries. I'll be honest. When she really need a snack and we had forgotten food or ran out. I usually wipe the salt and grease off with a napkin or my shirt if that's all I have. I tried to see what she'd think of a hamburger once and let her try a tiny piece and she spit it back into her hand and handed it back to me. That's my girl!


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I probably would have had a similar reaction to the OP, to be honest. No, I probably wouldn't have thought of the possibility of allergies and aversions. I think it's just the fact that it's McDonalds. Their food is nasty (who knows what the food is made of) and they're not a good corporation to support either.


----------



## LilMamaAngel (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't understand why the family wouldn't offer the healthy food that they are eating but, I can't say that my child hasn't had a few french fries. He is at the stage now where he wants to eat whenever and whatever I eat and since we're on the go alot, it's fast food more than I want it to be. I am in no way a bad mother because of it and my child is perfectly healthy. The french fries (IMO) are better than the food that our previous babysitter fed to him at 4 months old (he was fed pizza, sausage and bits of cheeseburger) so really, it could be worse. And for all anyone knows, maybe they almost NEVER eat Mcdonalds. Maybe it was a 'treat' for something the child had done. You'll never know.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

We're a no McDs family, and there's no fast food in this town anyway (every restaurant is locally owned







). I'd probably be weirded out to see that too though: it's just odd to go out of your way to feed your 1-yr old an entirely different meal than you'd feed the rest of the family--especially if it means going to two restaurants.

As for the allergy thought--*PERHAPS* that was the case, but I truly doubt it; afterall, a mcdonalds cheeseburger has many of the major allergens in it: wheat, soy, and dairy. I think it has sesame in it too (the bun) but it's been at least a decade since I stepped inside a McD so I might not remember the sesame correctly. Anyway, the family's meal sounds less allergenic than the McD meal.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbunny* 
We're a no McDs family, and there's no fast food in this town anyway (every restaurant is locally owned







). I'd probably be weirded out to see that too though: it's just odd to go out of your way to feed your 1-yr old an entirely different meal than you'd feed the rest of the family--especially if it means going to two restaurants.

As for the allergy thought--*PERHAPS* that was the case, but I truly doubt it; afterall, a mcdonalds cheeseburger has many of the major allergens in it: wheat, soy, and dairy. I think it has sesame in it too (the bun) but it's been at least a decade since I stepped inside a McD so I might not remember the sesame correctly. Anyway, the family's meal sounds less allergenic than the McD meal.

Actually we have to avoid a lot of foods because of the possibility of cross contamination with peanuts, and Middle Eastern food uses A LOT of tree nuts - the Lebanese restaurant that we recently went to served foods with almonds, walnuts, and pistachios. If dd had a tree nut allergy she wouldn't have been able to eat there at all.

We would also have to avoid McD's if they hadn't started putting the peanuts for sundaes in individual bags rather than spooning them out of a big container. We can't go to Asian restaurants at all (with dd anyway) - just too risky.

One time we went to an English pub type restaurant, and they simply could not guarantee that they could completely avoid cross contamination. Dh and I still wanted to eat there and asked if they would mind if he ran to the nearest restaurant and got her something to eat. They were totally fine with it, as they didn't want to run the risk of a child going into anaphylaxis, so dh left while our food was cooking, and Wendy's happened to be the nearest thing.









The child the OP saw may not have food allergies, but in my world, I would have definitely thought of it as a possibility.


----------



## Imvishta (Nov 6, 2006)

I've heard of fast food french fries being cooked in oil with soy in it, if I remember correctly. I wouldn't have thought that fries could affect someone with a soy allergy! You never know these days...


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Maybe the "saddest, sickest" part was an over-exaggeration, but the part that bugged me, I guess, was that they were out at a great restaurant, and brought the baby the McDonald's. It would have maybe been different if the whole family stopped to get fast food, IMO.

I have mixed feelings about that to. I havent had fast food in about 6 years







: and wouldnt think about feeding it to any children of mine (or any in my care) but my guess is that maybe that child wasnt theirs? Maybe they were babysitting and the kids mother gave that for him to eat?...


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Okay, it was probably that their child was just a really picky eater or something . . but it could have been that the child had some other issues. My dd2 has been trying to wean off a feeding tube for a long time. If she were to eat an entire happy meal (no meat though, we are veg) on her own I would probably throw a party. I have let my 2yo have things that I would never have dreamed I would offer to a child, just to get her past her fear of eating.

There are a lot of autistic kids and kids with other issues that get really set in their ways about food and it's not worth it to fight about it in the middle of the restaurant.


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

At least the kid was a year old. I went to a birthday party recently where the mom was feeding her 6 month old a cheeseburger happy meal. Both mom and grandmom were obese, so you'd think they'd want to give the child a healthier start.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*







: i've given my lo's mc donalds at that age , not gone as far to get a happy meal for them to there selfs at that age but did give them some of mine and now occasionally if we go to mc donalds or burger we will buy 2 kids meals between the 3 of them







:
please don't flame me i'm only little*


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma* 
Okay, it was probably that their child was just a really picky eater or something . . but it could have been that the child had some other issues. My dd2 has been trying to wean off a feeding tube for a long time. If she were to eat an entire happy meal (no meat though, we are veg) on her own I would probably throw a party. I have let my 2yo have things that I would never have dreamed I would offer to a child, just to get her past her fear of eating.

There are a lot of autistic kids and kids with other issues that get really set in their ways about food and it's not worth it to fight about it in the middle of the restaurant.









: I think its so easy to be quick to judge when you have the kid who loves the hummus and pita but I can say that my dd has changed my views a lot. Since we started her on solids I have wanted to only feed her healthy, organic food. The end result is a kid who eats little, its reached a point where there are days that if she ate a McD's happy meal I'd dance for joy.

I also know that some kids despite exposure just will not eat what you give them.

Shay


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

I think I would have drawn the same conclusions as the OP. On my good days I try not to be judgemental, I always find so much negavtive judgement for being ap and all the extras myself, it can be hard to be in 'that place'.
Also, I think modeling behavior speaks volumes, I know the OP was bf, but if this mom was just buying mcd's to appease the kid, which, since reading all the other posts of possibilities, seems unlikely, the more she witnesses other people making healthy choices without judgement of her, the more she might start to think about other choices.


----------



## Erin11 (Jul 10, 2005)

I have fed my 15 monthers McD's chicken nuggets and BK chicken nuggets before







: Only when I have been in an absolute hurry or the one time I had a migraine that was ripping through my head, there was no way I could have made them a "healthy" lunch that day. The only thing going through my mind at the time was getting them SOMETHING for lunch and getting them down for a nap so I could at least partially function.

Yes, it is kind of weird that they were at a nice healthy restaurant and didnt feed the baby the same thing, but the allergy thing is def. possible. Maybe the baby was older than 1?


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

You wnat to know what's really scary? We went to KB Toys (god help me, yes, we went to that evil store at christmas), and on one aisle they had all kinds of plastic food such as one would buy for a play kitchen. Including a plastic McDonald's Happy Meal!! Plastered with McDonald's logos, packaged in a giant hamburger. The top lifted off and inside was fries, a burger, etc. I won't say anything about occasionally giving your kid fast food for one reason or another, but talk about indoctrinating kids early! They'll recognize the golden arches before they're old enough to go to kindergarten!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

My kids eat fast food about once a week, pretty fresh and organic the rest of the week, so I'm not judgemental about that, but I guess by one-year-old I'm imagining a 12 month old. A 12 month old eating McD's would shock me because at 12 months my ds was pretty much on bm and crackers and yogurt. But, I guess a one-year-old could also be 23 months old, in which case, seen that. I liked the possiblity that it wasn't their child. That would make sense. Parent sent along food?


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

IMO, there is a difference between junk food and unhealthy food.

Junk food has zero nutritional value - like twizzlers, cheetos or moutain dew.

Most fast food may be unhealthy, but it does contain some nutritional value - that burger does have protein in it (along with high levels of sodium, fat, dyes, etc). In my view, it isn't complete junk - and therefore okay on occasion (as part of a balanced diet, yadda yadda). Sort of how icecream isn't healthy, but having a couple of scoops ain't gonna kill ya as long as you don't eat it exclusively or down a couple of pints a day.

I do think it is sad that there does seem to be this pervasive belief that "kids don't like [insert name of strong tasting food]" like hummus, strong cheese, etc. Some don't, and there are always issues of allergies, food sensory issues, etc.

However, I suspect that many kids would be perfectly okay with a broader range of food than is traditionally offered - if it weren't for many parents self-limiting their options.

I had a conversation a few years back with a mom of a 13 month old telling me that her dd "only eats chicken nuggets and french fries". I kept thinking - is it because that is all you are offering her?

And as other pps said, I'd be more concerned about choking and swallowing issues. My 13 month old does well with small bits of hamburger, sausage, stew meat, etc. despite only having 8 teeth. But I have to be very cautious because he really wants to eat stuff he really cannot handle (like raw carrots or nuts).

I think it is very important to not demonize food - no food is evil - but some foods are more appropriate to eat for different reasons.

My 2 cents


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahwuko* 
You wnat to know what's really scary? We went to KB Toys (god help me, yes, we went to that evil store at christmas), and on one aisle they had all kinds of plastic food such as one would buy for a play kitchen. Including a plastic McDonald's Happy Meal!! Plastered with McDonald's logos, packaged in a giant hamburger. The top lifted off and inside was fries, a burger, etc. I won't say anything about occasionally giving your kid fast food for one reason or another, but talk about indoctrinating kids early! They'll recognize the golden arches before they're old enough to go to kindergarten!

my 3 year old already recognizes McDs and we rarely eat there. We also don't let him watch many commercials - I suspect it comes from the intros to Sesame Street on PBS...

My dad told me that when I was around 2, I was singing a little song to myself. He leaned down to hear what it was - I was singing "two all beef patties, special sauces, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun!"

Scary.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elizaveta* 
One time I went to a huge new mall in Dubai (United Arab Emirates) that had an indoor skiing place and they had a huge glass wall so you could watch people ski and sit in the cafe.










COOL


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail* 
At least the baby was fed. The thought that crossed my mind was that thread where the neighbour isn't feeding her kids and is leaving them alone with older siblings for days while she parties. Obesity is bad, but drugs and neglect are probably worse. I can see your concern though. Maybe the kid will grow up to be repulsed by the stuff eventually and make choices on their own.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i live in dallas, tx and see this often. parents eating healthy, kids eating junk. i'm judgemental about it too. alice has never had fast food (i don't eat it) and even if she had allergies i think i would be able to find her something healthier than McD's.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

My son saw the golden arches through a window on the train the other day (he's 5.5) and he said,

LOOOK mama! There's a Metro there!









(the stations for the underground metro-lines here are marked with a yellow M)


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guava~Lush* 
feeding babies junk food is all too common where I live as well.

When ds was not even a year old, people were offering him CANDY.
Even my FIL, gave him mountain dew before a year when he watched him for 15 minutes at the mall while dh and I ran into a store.

Yeah, when DS was 10 months old, I had to physically stop a stranger from giving him Sprite. Just a woman I happened to be chatting with. I verbally declined her offer, and she just went ahead, saying, "It doesn't have caffiene..." and tried to give it to DS! I had to physically push her arm away!

That said, we do ocassionally eat junk food, and there are worse things...


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
Yeah, when DS was 10 months old, I had to physically stop a stranger from giving him Sprite. Just a woman I happened to be chatting with. I verbally declined her offer, and she just went ahead, saying, "It doesn't have caffiene..." and tried to give it to DS! I had to physically push her arm away!

That said, we do ocassionally eat junk food, and there are worse things...

The same thing happened at ds's first birthday! My brother tried giving him diet Pepsi! He was actually agruing with me about it. It has no sugar, etc. I said, "Look, he's my kid, and I don't want him to have diet Pepsi." He got so offended he left the birthday party







.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

ew. my almost 18 month old has never had fast food, and the only junk food she's ever tried was one bite of frosting at her 1st birthday. if I HAD to feed her mcd's it would certainly NOT be the beef! that's just adding insult to injury! hormones and antibiotics anyone? (plus, after seeing an interview with the guy who wrote Fast Food Nation say that he never would give his children any ground beef....yikes!)

without (sigh) allergies, reflux, or the other litany of extenuating circumstances, AND keeping in mind that there are 100 billion worse things a parent could do to a child-

feeding mcd's to a toddler is GROSS and bad for them. if your kid will only eat nuggets and fries, it's because YOU fed it to them! we are still at mdc, right? just checking.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My kids have never been to McD's except once for ice cream when we were on a road trip. We are veg and eat at BK instead (very rarely). My dd1 has been sick all week and not eating well at all. I bought her some cheeesburgers (no meat) and fries and was so happy to see her eating *something*. That's what she wanted to eat. (But she made me proud by asking for water instead of the soda-- both of my kids strongly prefer water.







)

ETA: I am trying to make whole grain bread right now, using wheat berries. So I guess that makes up for buying the BK meal for dd.


----------



## shesamazingnyc (Dec 20, 2006)

I saw a nanny in the playground giving a child (couldn't have been more than 3) a can of Diet Pepsi. It was all I could do to mind my own business. I also saw a mom giving her kid one of those 100 calorie Oreo "chips" bags. I guess she thought it was healthy, being "low-calorie" and all.

This is, mind you, on the Upper East Side of Manhattan, where most people are thin and wealthy and well-educated. There is no shortage of places to buy healthy drinks and snacks.

Yesterday, DH had one of his rare cravings for McDonald's, and indulged (I know... BLECHH). As soon as dd saw the bag, she said "Oh mom, Daddy's going to eat garbage!"

We are not perfect in our eating habits, either, but...


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Yikes, I am sorry to the mommas I offended- food allergies and stuff like that did not even cross my mind. I guess I just assumed the mom grabbed the McDonald's because she thought it was "kid food" and that her DS wouldn't like the healthy food so why even bother. In no way did I mean to offend anyone or say that there are not those days where we give our kids junk- I am sure there will be a day where I will do it too- I just thought, in my limited thinking that day, that what that momma was doing was wrong, but heck I don't know her situation so I guess I shouldn't judge.








Amy









I tend to have quick judgements too alot, I hate that!


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Well, I used to be one of those people, too. I didn't know any better. The majority of people have no idea about how seriously we have to take what we eat.
I did feed my DD1 McD's on occasion. But now that I know better, I would never treat them to McD's and most other fast food places. These foods are extremely unhealthy (low-fat, high sugar and loaded with trans fat) and dead (no enzymes, vitamins and minerals). One step away from plastic.
The fries are not real potato and are fried in trans fat. The burgers are not pure beef but full of soy, the buns are white flour and and margarine (trans fat again), the ice cream has never seen real cream, the cheese is not real but processed etc. etc. It's a nightmare.
IMO, 1-yr -old babies need to be bf-ed, and offered hight vitamin foods such as egg yolks, vegetables, fruits, raw dairy, animal fats and grass-fed/wild caught organic meat. They don't have the proper enzymes to digest grains and sugars.

MIL also try to give my kids (3 and 1) soda, fries, commercial ice-cream, cookies, cakes etc... They make me feel like I'm a mean witch who deprives her kids of "normal" food. So it's not easy .... especially when the kids are also bombarded with ads from everywhere. That's why they are only allowed to watch commercial-free channels.

Anyway.... I digress..
I think most people feel a little bit of junk food every once in a while is harmless. Not so. Toxins accumulate slowly... some of them are extremely hard to get rid of. Junk food also depletes the body's store of minerals and vitamins, enzymes, destroys small intestinal villi, causes microbial imbalances etc etc.... and it produces obese and allergic kids. I'm paying for my ignorance. DD1 and I are suffering from allergies and digestive problems. Fortunately I was wiser with DD2 and she is a lot healthier for it.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*I never get them burgers when we got mc donalds but i am going to stop takeing them there and instead make them home made chicken nuggets and chips at home and maybe for a treat sometimes take them either to nandos or the chinease buffet cos chloe really likes the chicken sweet corn soup*


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

There's being judgmental and then there's using one's judgment. I don't feel at all guilty in agreeing with the OP that giving McD's to a one year old is unacceptable. I don't think I'm fanatical about my eating. Ds and I have our occasional "splurges". But McD's? And one year old? I draw the line there. How does this one year old even know about happy meals? They certainly are not requesting it from out of the blue. But the again, I cannot stomach the idea of eating food that is full of the worst of the worst crap. I actually grew up eating at McD's and KFC's on occasion and craved food from there up until a few years ago. But I don't know how one continues to eat it once one learns about the realities of those places. If someone wants to continue to do so, that's fine. At the same time, I don't think it can be defended.


----------



## Imvishta (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
There's being judgmental and then there's using one's judgment. I don't feel at all guilty in agreeing with the OP that giving McD's to a one year old is unacceptable. I don't think I'm fanatical about my eating. Ds and I have our occasional "splurges". But McD's? And one year old? I draw the line there. How does this one year old even know about happy meals? They certainly are not requesting it from out of the blue. But the again, I cannot stomach the idea of eating food that is full of the worst of the worst crap. I actually grew up eating at McD's and KFC's on occasion and craved food from there up until a few years ago. But I don't know how one continues to eat it once one learns about the realities of those places. If someone wants to continue to do so, that's fine. At the same time, I don't think it can be defended.

Speaking of craving... I know this is off-topic really, but have any of you found something you used to crave disgusting? Lately, the few times we've had typical Chinese restaurant food I've found it just gross. Too fatty or sweet. I really like "Japanese" food now instead. (In quotes because I know it's probably not real Japanese food.)


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
There's being judgmental and then there's using one's judgment. I don't feel at all guilty in agreeing with the OP that giving McD's to a one year old is unacceptable. I don't think I'm fanatical about my eating. Ds and I have our occasional "splurges". But McD's? And one year old? I draw the line there. How does this one year old even know about happy meals? They certainly are not requesting it from out of the blue. But the again, I cannot stomach the idea of eating food that is full of the worst of the worst crap. I actually grew up eating at McD's and KFC's on occasion and craved food from there up until a few years ago. But I don't know how one continues to eat it once one learns about the realities of those places. If someone wants to continue to do so, that's fine. At the same time, I don't think it can be defended.


I can agre with that, however, what I do try to do is to remember that I don't know what is going on behind the scenes, kwim? We don't know the whole story behind it.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
I can agre with that, however, what I do try to do is to remember that I don't know what is going on behind the scenes, kwim? We don't know the whole story behind it.









Yes, like are you sure that was even her kid?

That reminds me when I caught







from a stranger for not breastfeeding and using a bottle in public. Well, ummm, that wasnt my baby


----------



## *caitlinsmom* (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl* 
i live in dallas, tx and see this often. parents eating healthy, kids eating junk. i'm judgemental about it too. alice has never had fast food (i don't eat it) and even if she had allergies i think i would be able to find her something healthier than McD's.

Same story, different city. I can't imagine how McD's would be allergen free and healthy food not.... I eat middle eastern a lot and the menu is pretty varied...

I too can't imagine how it would be "easier" to make a trip to second restaurant rather then let your child have some of what you are eating.


----------



## Rowynne (Mar 17, 2006)

We always just fed our dds whatever we were eating (when they had teeth!) & if we do go somewhere more "fast food" we get the healthy side choices (apple slices, milk, grapes, salad, etc).


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

if dc is eating then everyone should be as well i dont do the buy here and we eat here we all eat everything the same







: think the dc could of eaten some of the good stuff too if for no other reason then to teach we all eat the same things when we eat a meall we all eat at the same place


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Somewhere at the start of this thread a mama asked about something instead of baby food jars to bring along on outings. I always brought organic avocados. They are the perfect baby food. They mush up really easily with even a plastic fork.
When she a baby she didn't like bananas but those would also work.
My dd always ate what we ate and, at four, she is an amazing eater. She'll try anything and sushi is her favorite food.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, here's another sad nutrition story... and it shows how much we SUCK as a nation. My DH used to live in Taiwan (pre marriage) and I would often visit him. One of his co-workers was Taiwanese and we got to be friendly. For some reason I was with DH on a weekday during lunchtime and he asked if I wanted to go to his DSs school to drop off his lunch.

He proudly told me that he or his wife thought is was so important that his son have a hot lunch everyday instead of the cold food he got as a child (i'm guessing rice balls with fish?).

So we went with him.. yup, he stopped at McDonalds, bought a Happy Meal and passed it through the fence of the schoolyard. No, it wasn't a once in a blue moon treat... it was everyday. And it wasn't hard to pick his child out of the gaggle at the playground. He wasn't the slim energetic ones on the monkey bars

What a great export, huh? Not enough to screw up our own citizins


----------



## mama2walden&luna (Jun 29, 2005)

We don't eat McDonalds or at any other fast food chain out of both health reasons and political/social reasons. It's really a big means of protest on our part. There is a locally owned drive-in here called Waynes, that serves burger, fries, fish and chips, chicken fingers, etc . . . all the typical badforyoufriedfoods. When we are REALLY pressed for time, we have occasionally eaten there. Although, we don't feel good after eating that kind of food and avoid it as much as possible, So, yes dd has had fries and fried fish. But I never get her the beef, I don't know where it comes from. The fish, at least, is cod and I know it has good fatty acids in it. Well, at least what's left over after deep frying. 98% of the time, we eat at home or at my parent's house. I pretty much cook 3 meals a day, and always make sure they are very healthy. I think we do OK.

But, yes, I would be appalled to see a 1 year old eating McD's when he/she could be eating something yummy and healthy like hummus or baba ganoush. I do think it's pretty disgusting.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd like to assume the best, too -- not that allergies, extremely picky eating, etc, really should be considered "best" either, but you know what I mean. However, considering how common it is to feed junk to very young children ...

Quote:

... When [the Feeding Infants and Toddlers Survey] counted French fries as a vegetable, they were in the top three vegetables served to children age nine to eleven months. They were also the most common vegetable for children fifteen months and older. Approximately 23 percent of children in FITS ate French fries at least once a day. ...
... I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that generally, if not in any specific case, that's not what's going on.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Quote:

Approximately 23 percent of children in FITS ate French fries at least once a day. ...
Holy crap, really??? Here I felt guilty that my kids ate french fries (diner fries, not fast food fries) like once or twice a month at 18 months.


----------



## marnie (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoenixrisen* 
Ouch.
We're a pretty healthy family in regards to eating (lots of organic, few sugars and sat. fats, etc). I had all these ideas on how I would feed my dd before she was born. It hasn't gone that way thanks to a long battle with reflux and food aversions and texture issues. It is heartbreaking, frightening, and frustrating she won't eat like the rest of us despite my very best efforts every single day. It is a constant battle to get her to eat a food that usually has little nutritional value and wouldn't even come through my front door if it wasn't on her list of the few foods she will actually eat.
If dd was with me at that restaurant I would be offering her, and praying she would eat, the healthy foods, but when she refused, a part of me would be relieved and *thrilled* to watch her down a McDonalds hamburger.
I guess you would be disgusted at me.

you sound like me. my daughter also had intense reflux and though i made her organic foods, they caused her pain and she developed aversions and a fear of eating solids. when she was about 18 months old she stopped growing - my breast milk supply was dropping and i wasn't getting her enough nutrition. she wouldn't use a bottle, and i couldn't get her to eat traditional foods.

one day, a friend said jokingly "all kids love mc nuggets" and i said "i'll TRY it!" and she actually ate them. i would buy them for her a few times a week, and eventually she overcame her fear of solid foods and went on to learn to eat. She is now nearly 4, her favorite foods include eel sushi, tofu, seaweed, plain steamed broccoli, edamame, and snow peas, raw carrots, and cheeses of all kinds, especially goat cheese.

she will no longer eat a chicken nugget, nor will she touch hot dogs, pizza, mac and cheese, or pb&j.


----------



## mama2walden&luna (Jun 29, 2005)

I wish my dd would eat plain steamed broccoli, I've tried and tried. When we make it, I have to keep some raw for her and let her dip in in Annie's Cowgirl Ranch dressing. At least it's a start.


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

As far as not eating what the parents are eating, we do provide DS (2-1/2)with alternate food at a couple restaurants.

At our favorite Ethiopian spot, the food is just too spicy for DS. He will usually eat some injera and some salad. I typically end up running to the Walgreens around the corner and getting him some yogurt, a cheese stick and a fruit cup. Not the best, but the best I can do at Walgreens. Someday, I'll learn to plan ahead.

We also somtimes bring his food along, such as to the Cajun crab shack we go to. Again, it's too spicy for DS. Last time we went, he had spinach nuggets and then some beans & rice while we ate our shrimp.

I don't think it's that strange to buy or bring along alternate food for a child. I don't approve of McDonalds, myself. I do feed my son In & Out on occasion (road trip).


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imvishta* 
For the OP, you MUST see this ad campaign!
Here's the original link: http://www.gewista.at/relaunch/www/p...w=vergroessern I'm not sure if it's FOR McDonald's (appears to be) or against. The translation is roughly, "Nice Try Mommy."


I am german and this ad campaign was comissioned from McDonalds. How incredibly disgusting and disturbing!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276* 
if your kid will only eat nuggets and fries, it's because YOU fed it to them! we are still at mdc, right? just checking.









I hope you are never in the situation where you are forced to feed your child a "bad" food because they would rather starve than eat the healthy food you are offering. You can tell me all you want that "the child will eat the food you offer eventually, they won't starve" all you want but I know better. My son will STARVE HIMSELF before he touches something that is on his "bad list".

Quote:


Originally Posted by **caitlinsmom** 
I too can't imagine how it would be "easier" to make a trip to second restaurant rather then let your child have some of what you are eating.

Well, let's see if I can paint this picture for you. You take your child out to a restaurant and "let him have some of what you are eating". Problem is- none of those foods are on his "safe" list (which includes a dozen or so foods). He won't touch them and won't try them, no matter what you try. Within minutes he's melted to the floor SCREAMING at the top of his lungs that he wants fries (or whatever). If he doesn't get said fries within seconds he is then banging his head on the floor. People are now staring at you wondering what the h*ll you're doing to this child. And I guarantee you- it won't end until he gets what he wants. NOT because he's a monster or a bad child or manipulative, but because he CAN NOT eat foods that are not on his "safe" list (as in- he physically cannot bring himself to try something new). Not to mention that bringing him to the restaurant in the first place was a huge thing for him, lots of sensory issues he's dealing with in the restaurant and then to be told he can't eat what he wants. You d*mn well better believe it's easier just to get him food that is "safe" than to try to wrestle a screaming, flailing child out of the restaurant, strap him in the car, and then realize you didn't even get one bite of your meal.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma* 
There are a lot of autistic kids and kids with other issues that get really set in their ways about food and it's not worth it to fight about it in the middle of the restaurant.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMamaAngel* 
I don't understand why the family wouldn't offer the healthy food that they are eating but

See above. And maybe the parents DO offer the kid what they're eating. There are many foods I have offered Owen hundreds of times over the last 2+ years and he STILL won't even touch it, let alone take a bite.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoenixrisen* 
If dd was with me at that restaurant I would be offering her, and praying she would eat, the healthy foods, but when she refused, a part of me would be relieved and *thrilled* to watch her down a McDonalds hamburger.


----------



## hypatia (Apr 29, 2002)

When I was pregnant, I craved McDonalds. I needed McDonalds. I would not survive without McDonalds. And while 90% of the time I resisted the urge to go out and buy it, every so often I gave in. And it just seemed rude to buy myself food and not offer any to my 1-year-old DS. So he tasted french fries, and hamburgers, and loved them. And learned to pick out any McDonalds we drove by and beg for french fries.

No, I'm not proud of that, but I do love my children, and want the best for them, even if I have moments of weakness.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
The same thing happened at ds's first birthday! My brother tried giving him diet Pepsi! He was actually agruing with me about it. It has no sugar, etc. I said, "Look, he's my kid, and I don't want him to have diet Pepsi." He got so offended he left the birthday party







.

The aspartame from diet would bother me more than the sugar from non-diet, either way a 1yo does not need pop.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Yikes, I am sorry to the mommas I offended- food allergies and stuff like that did not even cross my mind. I guess I just assumed the mom grabbed the McDonald's because she thought it was "kid food" and that her DS wouldn't like the healthy food so why even bother. In no way did I mean to offend anyone or say that there are not those days where we give our kids junk- I am sure there will be a day where I will do it too- I just thought, in my limited thinking that day, that what that momma was doing was wrong, but heck I don't know her situation so I guess I shouldn't judge.








Amy

Food allergies shouldn't have crossed your mind. Not when the most common are dairy and gluten which is exactly what that kid was getting. My kids are very allergic and I would never consider giving either one fast food. First off it's disgusting, second just try verifying what is in it in terms of allergens. McD's isn't exactlt known for being honest about that.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 







I hope you are never in the situation where you are forced to feed your child a "bad" food because they would rather starve than eat the healthy food you are offering. You can tell me all you want that "the child will eat the food you offer eventually, they won't starve" all you want but I know better. My son will STARVE HIMSELF before he touches something that is on his "bad list".

Well, let's see if I can paint this picture for you. You take your child out to a restaurant and "let him have some of what you are eating". Problem is- none of those foods are on his "safe" list (which includes a dozen or so foods). He won't touch them and won't try them, no matter what you try. Within minutes he's melted to the floor SCREAMING at the top of his lungs that he wants fries (or whatever). If he doesn't get said fries within seconds he is then banging his head on the floor. People are now staring at you wondering what the h*ll you're doing to this child. And I guarantee you- it won't end until he gets what he wants. NOT because he's a monster or a bad child or manipulative, but because he CAN NOT eat foods that are not on his "safe" list (as in- he physically cannot bring himself to try something new). Not to mention that bringing him to the restaurant in the first place was a huge thing for him, lots of sensory issues he's dealing with in the restaurant and then to be told he can't eat what he wants. You d*mn well better believe it's easier just to get him food that is "safe" than to try to wrestle a screaming, flailing child out of the restaurant, strap him in the car, and then realize you didn't even get one bite of your meal.







:










See above. And maybe the parents DO offer the kid what they're eating. There are many foods I have offered Owen hundreds of times over the last 2+ years and he STILL won't even touch it, let alone take a bite.











I am in the same boat...terrible allergies, food aversions, reflux etc. My dd would GLADLY starve berfore eating bean dip, or pesto or any number of things. I'm talking vountarily going a day or two with no food. However, if I offer her brussel sprouts, asparagus, baked beans etc. she will eat it happily. There is a middle of the road here and McD's ain't it. It has never crossed my mind to feed my kids fast food as a "cure" If they have never had it, they will not want it. I try to optimize my kids development and nutrition. IF they don't like hummus, I'm not about to go buy a Mcburger, I'll try 50,000 other things that are available on this wonderful planet that nature gave us.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I am in the same boat too, including digestive problems. However, if we are out and about and once in a while for a special treat, I have no problem letting my kids have french fries or other junky "treat".

I wouldn't do this for a 1 yo as was mentioned in the OP.

We have done that long road of limiting non-nutritive food in favor of something nutritious, especially when my son was barely eating anything.

At this stage, now that my son is 5 and we have an understanding that we do our best to eat as healthy as possible but we also can make room for little treats to our own liking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I am in the same boat...terrible allergies, food aversions


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
However, if I offer her brussel sprouts, asparagus, baked beans etc. she will eat it happily. There is a middle of the road here and McD's ain't it. It has never crossed my mind to feed my kids fast food as a "cure"

Consider yourself lucky then because my son would never touch any of those. Nor will he touch meat/fish in any form, most veggies (cucumber being the exception ETA- he'll also eat fries







and very rarely mashed potatoes), rice, any beans, any nuts, pasta (unless it has homemade spaghetti sauce on it) and many other nutritious foods that I would LOVE for him to eat. I never said it was okay to feed a kid chicken nuggets and french fries 3 meals a day, 365 days a year. However, on the occaision I go out to eat at a restaurant you will see Owen there, eating fries (most of the time I'll grab take-out so I can take Owen home to feed him "safe" foods in his "safe" environment). Not the ideal situation, but not the worst thing in the world either.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I have a hard time beliving that a child would STARVE before eating some he/she doesnt like. Maybe go hungry for one evening/night, but to "starve" and end up in the hospital, I dont think so.


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Call me crazy, but I have a hard time beliving that a child would STARVE before eating some he/she doesnt like. Maybe go hungry for one evening/night, but to "starve" and end up in the hospital, I dont think so.

Well I can tell you that there are 8 out of 10 children in my class of autistic children who *would* do just that. I've witnessed it when we've taken them away for weekly overnight trips. They absolutely WOULD starve to the point of ending up in hospital if there wasn't food on offer that is on their safe list. In fact, one of my kids won't eat outside of the safety of her home or school even if the food on offer is stuff she usually eats. It's very easy to be judgemental when you're not walking in those shoes.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

You can't even understand it unless you have a kid like that. My son could go several days without eating, be completely starving and lie on the floor and sob because he couldn't eat without gagging or because of the fear of gagging.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Call me crazy, but I have a hard time beliving that a child would STARVE before eating some he/she doesnt like. Maybe go hungry for one evening/night, but to "starve" and end up in the hospital, I dont think so.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

My son sometimes even gags on his "safe" food, and that's when I know it's going to be a bad week.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Call me crazy, but I have a hard time beliving that a child would STARVE before eating some he/she doesnt like. Maybe go hungry for one evening/night, but to "starve" and end up in the hospital, I dont think so.

I hope that you never have to eat those words (no pun intended). I see you will be TTC next year. I wish you the best of luck. If you're really lucky you'll be blessed with a child with autism and SID, who will force you to open your eyes and realize not everything is black and white. And all your little theories about what is possible and impossible will melt before your very eyes. It's a very odd thing, to have a child who forces you to think outside your box. But it's very good for you too, very humbling. I am way less judgemental than I was before I had Owen


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Call me crazy, but I have a hard time beliving that a child would STARVE before eating some he/she doesnt like. Maybe go hungry for one evening/night, but to "starve" and end up in the hospital, I dont think so.

Unfortunately, it is the case. Dd did not recognize hunger impulses and would be very happy to not eat for days. I used to have to follow her around slipping bites here and there to make sure she got anything. She'd get terribly cranky and out of control, but with no recognition that hunger had anything to do with it.

She, from birth, had a hard time keeping down 1/2 ounce of breastmilk (fed through a tube because she wouldn't nurse) These problems are very real and not a reflection of what the mother has or hasn't done when it comes to food. However I know having been through it (not just once mind you) that you can try many different things and have success without fast food.

My brother (now 16) can't eat most fruits without gagging, he has never been able to try a vegetable and can't handle most other things. At 13 he had 5 safe foods. I get it, trust me.

I don't think anyone thinks that anyone here is offering kids fast food every day, but for some of us once is too much. I am lucky my daughter eats those things, but I will tell you it took ALOT of work on my part. I was just unwilling to believe that feeding her something harmful in my eyes would come close to solving the problem.

Restaurants are hard, absolutely. We didn't go "out" for over two years because of what you all have experienced. We knew how it was at home and didn't choose to subject ourselves to that. Now we have two safe places-sushi, and a raw restaurant. She will eat nori rolls no problem. SHe also loves raw granola, raw muffins and smoothies. I guess my point is that my compromise was not being able to go out until she was in a better spot. I was happy to sacrifice because of how I felt about food, nourishment and setting up good habits. This is not a judgement, just an offer of another way to look at things.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
If you're really lucky you'll be blessed with a child with autism and SID, who will force you to open your eyes and realize not everything is black and white. And all your little theories about what is possible and impossible will melt before your very eyes. It's a very odd thing, to have a child who forces you to think outside your box. But it's very good for you too, very humbling. I am way less judgemental than I was before I had Owen









If I'm lucky, Ill be blessed with a child with autism and SID? Thats a strange thing to say no (unless I misunderstood what you said)? Trust me I have so many theories "melt" before my eyes so nothing will shock me anymore; including the posibility of never having living children or getting pregnant again.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
Unfortunately, it is the case. Dd did not recognize hunger impulses and would be very happy to not eat for days. I used to have to follow her around slipping bites here and there to make sure she got anything. She'd get terribly cranky and out of control, but with no recognition that hunger had anything to do with it.

She, from birth, had a hard time keeping down 1/2 ounce of breastmilk (fed through a tube because she wouldn't nurse) These problems are very real and not a reflection of what the mother has or hasn't done when it comes to food. However I know having been through it (not just once mind you) that you can try many different things and have success without fast food.

My brother (now 16) can't eat most fruits without gagging, he has never been able to try a vegetable and can't handle most other things. At 13 he had 5 safe foods. I get it, trust me.

I don't think anyone thinks that anyone here is offering kids fast food every day, but for some of us once is too much. I am lucky my daughter eats those things, but I will tell you it took ALOT of work on my part. I was just unwilling to believe that feeding her something harmful in my eyes would come close to solving the problem.

Restaurants are hard, absolutely. We didn't go "out" for over two years because of what you all have experienced. We knew how it was at home and didn't choose to subject ourselves to that. Now we have two safe places-sushi, and a raw restaurant. She will eat nori rolls no problem. SHe also loves raw granola, raw muffins and smoothies. I guess my point is that my compromise was not being able to go out until she was in a better spot. I was happy to sacrifice because of how I felt about food, nourishment and setting up good habits. This is not a judgement, just an offer of another way to look at things.

Thank you for your experience.


----------



## sparkygirl74 (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Unfortunatly I've seen a lot of stuff like this. Every time I see one of my out-of-town friends che complains that her daughter will eat nothing but french frie, chicken nuggets, and cheese. She s truely amaze that my taughter can and will try any kind of food.
The thing is, she was that mom: going out to restaurants and bringing chicken nuggest for her child who, at that age, would have been more than happy to try what her mama as eating. Fixing her one year old frozen french fries with dinner because she just assumed that a toddler does not eat salad.








Now she has a six year old who whines and moans for fast food at every single meal and snack of the day. her mom wats her to eat, and always gives in. Sigh.

Interestingly enough, when we lived in the same town and would have hthis little girl over to baysit her, she would ea most of whatever dinner we served. We'd get a five-minute whine for fast food, but since she knows we don't have any frozed fries or chicken nuggets in the house, she would always tuck right into her dinner after a few minutes, smiling and happy.


I have friends and family who think exactly this way. They always make a seperate meal of kid food for the little ones while the grown-ups eat the real food. At a family gathering last year it was hard for me to not get a little judgemental when they asked what dd was going to eat when I told them she wasn't going to eat the Mac n' cheese and chicken nuggets. When I said she would eat some of my dinner they all asked "she likes that stuff?!"
I didn't say anything because it was so crazy with all the people there, but I wish they would at least let their children try more food than they do!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
If I'm lucky, Ill be blessed with a child with autism and SID?

Don't you think so? I feel very blessed to have my son. I wouldn't trade him for anything, quirks and crappy eating habits included.

But that wasn't exactly what I meant. It was a remark to try to get you to realize that YOU could be the one on this side of the fence someday. The one that other moms who feel they are superior give evil eyes to while your child happily munches on fries or crackers or whatever. I wish more moms thought about that. Because the next time someone gives me a dirty look or comments about Owen's crappy eating habits, or him riding in a stroller EVERYWHERE, or him screaming in the middle of the store, or a million other situations I'm ready to hand him over to them for an afternoon of eye-opening fun.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Call me crazy, but I have a hard time beliving that a child would STARVE before eating some he/she doesnt like. Maybe go hungry for one evening/night, but to "starve" and end up in the hospital, I dont think so.

DD1 would have. She is not special needs. She is smart, can be reasoned with, but until the past 10 months, would starve rather than eat something not on her list. Until 10 months ago the only protein I could reliably get her to eat was pb. Turns out, she's allergic to gluten/soy/banana, and eliminating those has helped her not be so timid. Funny though, top of her list of foods she would eat were pb, carbs (bread) and bananas, and two of them were hurting her.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
Don't you think so? I feel very blessed to have my son. I wouldn't trade him for anything, quirks and crappy eating habits included.

But that wasn't exactly what I meant. It was a remark to try to get you to realize that YOU could be the one on this side of the fence someday. The one that other moms who feel they are superior give evil eyes to while your child happily munches on fries or crackers or whatever. I wish more moms thought about that. Because the next time someone gives me a dirty look or comments about Owen's crappy eating habits, or him riding in a stroller EVERYWHERE, or him screaming in the middle of the store, or a million other situations I'm ready to hand him over to them for an afternoon of eye-opening fun.

I think you misunderstood me. I dont feel superior because I dont feel my position a reason to feel superior. I just never seen a child starve themselves. When I was young and even now I would _*starve*_ before eating cheese. I hate hate _HATE_ cheese and gag at the sight of it. But there were other choices I could and did have. I never had the experience of seeing a child ONLY eat *few* things (fast foods, etc). HTH


----------



## ChrisCountryGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

That seems odd to be feeding a kid a Happy McDonald meal at ANOTHER resturant. Even if the kid did have allergies/medical issues, there's healthier alternatives than allowing them to eat "fast food".


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrstn4ptsrc2me* 
That seems odd to be feeding a kid a Happy McDonald meal at ANOTHER resturant. Even if the kid did have allergies/medical issues, there's healthier alternatives than allowing them to eat "fast food".

That's where I am coming from.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
DD1 would have. She is not special needs. She is smart, can be reasoned with, but until the past 10 months, would starve rather than eat something not on her list. Until 10 months ago the only protein I could reliably get her to eat was pb. Turns out, she's allergic to gluten/soy/banana, and eliminating those has helped her not be so timid. Funny though, top of her list of foods she would eat were pb, carbs (bread) and bananas, and two of them were hurting her.

Thank you Irishmommy for sharing this. I know eliminating my kid's allergens opened up a whole new world for us. Once they were gone and the deficiencies corrected my kid's were off the spectrum and have much better eating habits.

My dd has CD on top of everything else. Her very poor eating habits and inability to recognize hunger wre definitely a function of her gut damage, as is the case with most kiddos on the autism spectrum.


----------

